# I'm Developing An *AFFORDABLE* FMIC - Opinions



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I'm currently in talks with a company about developing an efficient performance front mounted intercooler for the 225 TT.

Can someone provide me with sizes of their Forge/TCarbon Intercooler please and any other details you think I might need to take into consideration. I am aware that the aliens need to be taken into account.

The main thing at the moment is to gauge interest.... I'm not sure of price as yet but i'd like to know if you'd be interested. It will most certainly be *AFFORDABLE*.

It will come delivered with mounting bracket and fitting kit


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

[smiley=stupid.gif]

:wink:


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

I could be interested, as long as it isn't too soon :lol:

Currently have a magnex on order, and also having other work done at APS in a few weeks, so wallet damage is severe - and looking at your engine bay didn't help either 

I would need fitting as part of the package too


----------



## Jas225 (Apr 3, 2005)

I could be interested, as long as it isn't too soon :lol:

Currently have a magnex on order, and also having other work done at APS in a few weeks, so wallet damage is severe - and looking at your engine bay didn't help either 

I would need fitting as part of the package too


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

definitely. Doesnt look like the t carbon group buy is sorted so i would be very interested. No aliens to speak of so can i get a discount. Ha ha


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

t carbon dimensions on their website.


----------



## ttsteve (Nov 1, 2007)

Hi, well done for taking on this project. So I'm not trying to pour cold water on it, but someone was saying on here a few weeks ago that the benefit of a FMIC over SMIC was dubious. He did give reasons but not being particularly technical I cannot remember what they were. Are you aware of this, and will your unit address the issue?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

ttsteve said:



> Hi, well done for taking on this project. So I'm not trying to pour cold water on it, but someone was saying on here a few weeks ago that the benefit of a FMIC over SMIC was dubious. He did give reasons but not being particularly technical I cannot remember what they were. Are you aware of this, and will your unit address the issue?


I was one of the people who asked this Q in a post, was comparing the competition SMICs (HPA make them) to a FMIC, not the OEM SMICs. The compeition ones are significantly larger and also more expensive!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok so i've got some interest, great start........

i'll know alot more info next week but what I can say is that the FMIC will bare the same quality and efficiancy of those other makes listed above.

Would it be better then if I had some SMIC's developed too or instead of?!


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

id be intrestad too keep me posted


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Im in on this...

I was going to buy 4 sets of T carbon intercoolers from Tcarbon USA, and sell them for an additional Â£50 profit for my troubles, price still would of been reasonable.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

it wouldnt........ by the time you have the hassle of chasing it, pay delivery and tax on all of them, charge P&P for sending them out, then add Â£50.... its hardly worth the effort!


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

i would be in on this to  

keep me posted please


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice one Adam... some inspiration for you...


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

very, put me on the list as interested.

thanks


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

me too, obviously after fitting and testing was done first on your TT as a prototype


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol - yeah my TT will be the test dummy!

The company i've chosen to do the work are extremely competant... i think...


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

i dont mind running a test FMIC too, if you need to prove the results or anything.

would like to get involved with something like this so contact me if you ever need any help


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Sounds good... Meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeerk but where abouts do you live?


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

Surrey. J4 M3.

Dont mind a drive though


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

P.S i am very handy with a spanner :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok sounds good... i'll keep you in the know


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

cool.

give that guy a ring, he is a bit of a legend. Really, really nice bloke too!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

ok i'll have a word, but i've got a meeting with another company too


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

furry muff


----------



## denTTed (Feb 21, 2007)

Meeerrrk said:


> Surrey. J4 M3.
> 
> Dont mind a drive though


Hmm I think I may have passed you a few times, do you have a private plate on your car? And flash other TT's?


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> it wouldnt........ by the time you have the hassle of chasing it, pay delivery and tax on all of them, charge P&P for sending them out, then add Â£50.... *its hardly worth the effort*!


But neither is have 'meetings' with possible manufacturers all the running around if you can just goto www.forgemotorsport.com and buy one from them for under Â£700 off the shelf???
and have it fitted before you even get the first 'prototype' off them :?


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

wrekTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > it wouldnt........ by the time you have the hassle of chasing it, pay delivery and tax on all of them, charge P&P for sending them out, then add Â£50.... *its hardly worth the effort*!
> ...


you go do that then wrek... good luck finding it under Â£700


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

wrekTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you may be right wrekTT, but if we all did that then nothing would progress and we'd all have the same mods... somewhere along the line 'raw enthusiasm' comes into the equation and I'll support that anytime... good for you Adam!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Got one..............Â£679 because i claimed the VAT Back


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Chip_iTT said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


That made me laugh, you all have more or less the same cause you all copy off eachother :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

where from?! I know what traders get them for so i'm now intregued how you managed to get them under trade price... i.e. Â£700 inc VAT


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> where from?! I know what traders get them for so i'm now intregued how you managed to get them under trade price... i.e. Â£700 inc VAT


Claim the VAT back, if your self employed


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

right, u havent answered my question.

says it all.

thanks wrek.


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Adam TTR said:


> right, u havent answered my question.
> 
> says it all.
> 
> thanks wrek.


Do you want me to cut for food up into bite sized lumps aswell?
Â£672 !!!!!!!! once youve got your vat back

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... FMINTTT225


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

arent you rude....

no wonder yr not popular on here....


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

so you gonna order one then??


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

no.

i dont even know why im discussing this with you.


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

you know you want one, cause it kills you someone has something on there TT you aint :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

wrekTT said:


> you know you want one, cause it kills you someone has something on there TT you aint :wink:


hit the nail on the head.


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Ermmmm, For the price of Forge (Â£700+) and comparing it to a ones that Adams getting made up (under Â£500 id assume?) says it all WreckTT. Thats why Adam has bothered to get involved in this project!

I think youre once again incorrect about the "all our TT's are the same" comment. Please explain how? :?


----------



## J1MMY (Nov 13, 2006)

I'd be interested in one Adam, good on ya!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Juber said:


> Ermmmm, For the price of Forge (Â£700+) and comparing it to a ones that Adams getting made up (under Â£500 id assume?) says it all WreckTT. Thats why Adam has bothered to get involved in this project!
> 
> I think youre once again incorrect about the "*all our TT's are the same*" comment. *Please explain how?* :?


Spacers
Red painted calipers
lowered suspension
3 bar grilles
Remaps
LED bulbs & strips
Even Gliptone leather treatment
Rs4, alloys
Magnex, milltex, blueflame exhaust

The list is endless........... hundreds fitting the same mods time and time again

oh &

Red or silver TT's millions of them.......................


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

wrekTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > where from?! I know what traders get them for so i'm now intregued how you managed to get them under trade price... i.e. Â£700 inc VAT
> ...


Thought you said you worked for trading standards?


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

wrekTT said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> > Ermmmm, For the price of Forge (Â£700+) and comparing it to a ones that Adams getting made up (under Â£500 id assume?) says it all WreckTT. Thats why Adam has bothered to get involved in this project!
> ...


If you had brains, you would know that leather and intercooler are two different things :roll: }}Its like buying a Rolex and a pair of nike flip flops. TWO DIFFERNT THINGS, TWO DIFFERENT JOBS!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Juber thanks for arguing the toss but dont bother.... whatever i do or say on this forum hes gonna be there waiting to critisize and put me down.

Ignore him, you wont win


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

wrekTT said:


> Juber said:
> 
> 
> > Ermmmm, For the price of Forge (Â£700+) and comparing it to a ones that Adams getting made up (under Â£500 id assume?) says it all WreckTT. Thats why Adam has bothered to get involved in this project!
> ...


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> Juber thanks for arguing the toss but dont bother.... whatever i do or say on this forum hes gonna be there waiting to critisize and put me down.
> 
> Ignore him, you wont win


It makes me laugh, the blokes like thick as planks of wood. 
Comparing the costs to leather to an Affordable intercooler, its like one of the most retardest thing ive read in a long time.

The whole point of this scale of workmanship is to save money WreckTT, its called being astute and using brains. Something you wont know.

Any way rather than whoring this thread, ive done my posting for now, please continue the thread as per topic 

PS:

Spacers - every modified car has them, go on Evotechnik, ED38 etc.
Red painted calipers - i dont? so not every one again, ermmm you wrong.
lowered suspension - every modified car does, again go on other car forums

3 bar grilles - erm do i?
Remaps - every modified car has 
LED bulbs & strips - Who has them???
Even Gliptone leather treatment - Again go on car enthuisasts forums, Piston heads even mentioned it!

Rs4, alloys - nope! Wrongs once again!
smoked and clear corners - only mod for a TT's headlights
angel eyes - older than jesus!
Magnex, milltex, blueflame exhaust - again limited choice isnt it :roll:

The list is endless........... hundreds fitting the same mods time and time again

oh &

Red or silver TT's millions of them....................... Just went on Auto trader and Piston heads, couldnt see millions of TT's let alone red and silver!


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

elrao said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


My wife doesnt work for trading standards...................... and the TT is in her name :-*


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Juber said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Juber thanks for arguing the toss but dont bother.... whatever i do or say on this forum hes gonna be there waiting to critisize and put me down.
> ...


Jealously, jealously Jubbly bubbly


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

Juber said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Juber thanks for arguing the toss but dont bother.... whatever i do or say on this forum hes gonna be there waiting to critisize and put me down.
> ...


*Ahh, Spits dummy out as his is a common red one*


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

so back to the story in hand do you;

1, buy one from here http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... FMINTTT225.

2, wait for god nows how long, if one gets produced for uncertain quality to save Â£100 - Â£200, for an untested product?????

With what guarantee??

Good luck Adam


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

of course it will be tested and they'll be produced in batches of 10 once ready for market. I imagine they'll be under Â£500.00 inc VAT

lets hope it all works out....


----------



## JAAYDE (Aug 15, 2006)

Some people hey Ad... He probably doesn't own a TT poor sole.. On topic i know a very good company (GPS motorsport) that quoted me Â£375 for a excellent quality intercooler but you would then need to find a decent fabricator or just a welder and use your car as a jig.. I do believe it can be done for around Â£500 being realistic as you will need silicon hoses which add additional cost !


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

wrekTT said:


> so back to the story in hand do you;
> 
> 1, buy one from here http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... FMINTTT225.
> 
> ...


FFS i was quite enjoying reading this thread until our little chum turned up!

Guys, can i make a suggestion. Evidently, and rather obviously, this is a person who thrives on causing and having a row and enjoys the confrontation. The best way to deal with it is to simple pay no attention whatsoever when he starts up with this purile drivel. Simply DO NOT RESPOND, ok?

Let him wank on endlessly with whatever he chooses to add, and dont reply. A let him have a ruck with himself, there's no need for anyone else to join in.

Now, back on subject.........

Ad I'm impressed at your enthusiasm and application to the task and wish you well with the project. I really hope it comes off, and of it doesnt, at least you tried which is a hell of a lot more than most can say.

If i needed one, i'd put my name down right now, but i dont, so i wont


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> of course it will be tested and they'll be produced in batches of 10 once ready for market. I imagine they'll be under Â£500.00 inc VAT
> 
> lets hope it all works out....


Good luck with it Adam and have a great time on Saturday.

Apologies for my absence but Ace is a definite...


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Hi Adam;

If you are still looking for a suitable fabricator who will do a good job at a good price it could be worth looking at this company:-

http://www.allyfab.co.uk/

I looked into them making fuel tanks and swirl pots for the TVR I used to own and I have been to them and seen their products and can give affirmation that they are exceptionally high quality. The prices were excellent too (Â£130 for a one off ally 13 gallon fuel tank I think is a bargain) and their coolers and swirl pots were really high quality and not expensive. Explain that there is a potential list of customers and future customers and they are likely to work out a great deal, that's what I found. Anyway, worth talking to these folks if you have time and I commend your efforts in trying to get an alternative at a realistic price for us, good work!

Going onto another point, I can see what wrek is saying about buying an unproven product but I really don't think that is a concern as I know Adam is an intelligent guy and he appears to be quite dedicated to trying to find us another option to a Forge unit and for less money and I'm sure he will work with the company he selects and trial the prototype first until it is ready for general production.

I have seen some very sensible and helpful posts from wrek but then he goes and spoils it and starts posting ludicrous and argumentative comments - if you read this wrek, I'm not having a pop at you honestly I'm not but I just can't understand why you behave like that sometimes, you remind me of my son at times as he gets like that too but his excuse is that he's only 6.

Maybe you're just a hot headed Scot :wink:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

All I am trying to do is for the good of the forum (and TTOC) anyone can see that. I'm doing it in my own time and at my cost to explore the possibilities. WrekTT pours cold water over it because he has a vendetta against me. Not quite sure why but I have an idea.

Thank you to those who have posted up links and supported this. I will take all the details you have all given me and speak to various people. I can already see I may have difficulty getting the silicone hoses developed (to accomodate the aliens) but I will explore every avenue.

I am currently trying to pursuede a certain company on here to do some tests on the prototype and put their name to it so its 'approved' for piece of mind...


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

Well don't be discouraged, your efforts are much appreciated by the large majority!


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

wrekTT said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > wrekTT said:
> ...


Am sure an FMIC is a necessary business expense too ... wonder what HMRC would have to say about it ... I know some people who might want to take a look at her tax returns if that is the sort of thing she is doing :-*

However I really can't be arsed!


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Jan 17, 2007)

Adam TTR said:


> I can already see I may have difficulty getting the silicone hoses developed (to accomodate the aliens) but I will explore every avenue.


Give a call to SFS. They will custom make any Silicone hose you want, or replicate OEM if you can give them a sample. If you need help modeling what it needs to be, I can assist you in that, and build a rapid prototype model that SFS could likely use to make a mandrel to make hoses. Call SFS and ask for Dave Sargent...

http://www.sfsperformance.co.uk/


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

excellent thank you!!!


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

wrekTT said:


> so back to the story in hand do you;
> 
> 1, buy one from here http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... FMINTTT225.
> 
> ...


I've said it before and I'll say it again... Cock


----------



## jacksprat (Apr 16, 2007)

Im interested 

Good luck Adam


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

jacksprat said:


> wrekTT said:
> 
> 
> > so back to the story in hand do you;
> ...


Yup agreed as I am sure I have said this before , he is a prize cock!

TBH I bet he is only 15 or somin, look at his avatar and they way he think he knows everything!

Sounds interesting Ads good luck!


----------



## Dolfan (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Adam

May i say good luck with this project, i know you will give it your all, and if anyone can pull this off i know you can.

All the best

Yan


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

wrekTT said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > where from?! I know what traders get them for so i'm now intregued how you managed to get them under trade price... i.e. Â£700 inc VAT
> ...


im a self employed sparky dont think that can go through my books fella....Audi TT FMIC invoice for work purposes!!!!!!!!! :?


----------



## jutty (Aug 28, 2006)

wrekTT said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > wrekTT said:
> ...


 :lol: the car aint even his its his miss's motor :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

lol

he makes it up as he goes along....

thanks for all yr compliments guys, i'll keep you all updated.


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

Hi there ,

i might be interested too


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

so have you spoken to GRS motorsport?


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I put a Alpine D310 sat nav thru my books Â£1500 got to get some of it back :lol: :lol:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Meeerrrk said:


> so have you spoken to GRS motorsport?


lol - no not yet, give it time! I got other work on too that comes before this....


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

FYI boys ...we hope to have the Forge at a better price in the near future ....might be worth waiting for


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Forge the best money can buy and the best customer service which means alot in my books


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

cheers


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

forgemotorsport said:


> FYI boys ...we hope to have the Forge at a better price in the near future ....might be worth waiting for


 you cant just say that and leave the thread. Can you define better price and near future! Thanks


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

well lets see some action on this and see if it will save me the bother!?

Maybe....just MAYBE wrek was right lol


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Lets not go that far adam he was still a |
 (.) | ..

Thats a right tit for the unimaginative


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

forgemotorsport said:


> FYI boys ...we hope to have the Forge at a better price in the near future ....might be worth waiting for


sounds interesting. How about a group buy on that lowered price too!  :wink:


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

soon boys soon , there are a lot of logistics to work out here


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

forgemotorsport said:


> soon boys soon , there are a lot of logistics to work out here


Come on Forge dudes, we obviously don't have the same definition of soon :lol:


----------



## Juber (May 20, 2007)

Meeerrrk said:


> forgemotorsport said:
> 
> 
> > FYI boys ...we hope to have the Forge at a better price in the near future ....might be worth waiting for
> ...


Some thing which will be competitive to Tcarbons price


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Juber said:


> Meeerrrk said:
> 
> 
> > forgemotorsport said:
> ...


Just what I was thinking, around the 350-400 mark!

8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

still no news  come on forge or were you just blowing smoke up our arses


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

T carbon I am told no longer available , I can blow smoke up your ass if you wish but you will have to pay ......I can also bring the 8 ball mask if thats what your into .......seriously we have so much work on at this time I cannot get to the lower prices , we need to order 50 - 80 air cores to get the best deals ....It will have to wait a while longer


----------



## nilanth (Mar 30, 2007)

what about next week?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

forgemotorsport said:


> T carbon I am told no longer available , I can blow smoke up your ass if you wish but you will have to pay ......I can also bring the 8 ball mask if thats what your into .......seriously we have so much work on at this time I cannot get to the lower prices , we need to order 50 - 80 air cores to get the best deals ....It will have to wait a while longer


First off, thanks for the reply...i kind of hoped the tongue in cheek comments about "blowing smoke up our arses" would generate a reply.
I am not too sure what to make of your response though.
Are you saying you need a group buy type situation of 50 orders to get a cheaper FMIC? Or are you just commenting on the cost of such an outlay from your end?

Matt


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

Hey no probs I always like a bit of banter  
We need to invest heavily in intercooler cores in large quantities to give you the discounts , I hope you guys can understand our situation I can get you an intercooler kit to market for Â£ 300.00 ish , but it will not be the quality air core that we currently supply it will not deliver the drop in inlet temps that are necessary to make the intercooler work , The quality of the air core is all important and I am in the process of on going negotiations with different manufacturers to give good cores at good prices however with new extrusions and tooling needed to be made it is not a quick process


----------



## turtleTT (May 14, 2008)

just registering my interest 8)


----------

